# Crazy Dog Lady!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am officially a "crazy dog lady" according to my husband and neighbors! ound:

I just received my Pink Doggie Stroller! And everyone was _laughing_ at me last night when they were over having coctails on our deck!

I really thought this would be HELPFUL for my upcoming trip and better than carrying the Sherpa bag all over Michigan and Ohio... I also think it will make this particular event (reunion at a park) far more easier w/ her able to nap in the stroller instead of her on the leash around a bazillion people and kids all day.

*Should I expect to get laughed at alot in public??* I'll post pics when I get back from the trip. Gucci seems to like it so far, I strolled her around the pool deck and she thought it was pretty cool.

I also expect my husband to complain over the bulky stroller in the rental van, its bad enough we have about 10 suitcases and 9 people we have to squeeze in a 12 person van!

Does anyone want to admit owning one of these? ound:

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wanted one but the husband put his foot down. I have to pick my battles wisely! I came closer to getting the off roading 3 wheel one for our upcoming cross country move but no avail yet! I think it is a good idea! My friend with the pug has one but her dog tore the area at the zipper. She doesnt like to be left in it and it did come apart quite easily. Good idea you are practicing and putting her in it at home though!

One of my other gfs with Chi's has backpacks that stroll on wheels with her dogs names on them.... too cute! I just take Belle and Dora's soft sided crate and it is green... not very fancy. My maltese has all kinds of bags that she adores though! She just doesn't like the ones that keep her head in!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ok it's Official. You guys need a "Crazy Dog Lady" vanity Plate for the car. I can't believe that you have gotten aboard the Havanses S.U.V. stroller/oversized crate on wheels machine that they got putting around all over nowadays. Do you guys have matching outfits.....ound: I would love to see that.....ound: 

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I think I'll become a Havanese "Shrink" So I can treat all the little Hav's that have to be paraded around in those little stroller monstrosities getting all traumatized....ound: hey I could be a rich man.....Woooo......hooooo....the Hav Shrink....Like Dr. Phil for the four legged....LOL.....ound: 


Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Ok it's Official. You guys need a "Crazy Dog Lady" vanity Plate for the car. I can't believe that you have gotten aboard the Havanses S.U.V. stroller/oversized crate on wheels machine that they got putting around all over nowadays. Do you guys have matching outfits.....ound: I would love to see that.....ound:
> 
> Derek


ound: ound: ound:

My husband would draw the line on the Vanity Plate! Like Amanda's said no to the stroller! He thinks the vanity plates are the silliest thing ever! Of course, I've seen some that are pretty cute! But he might actually go for "crz dg ldy" haha. Too many letters probably! 

Amanda, I think my husband is horrified to walk next to me! His comment to our friends was "See what happens because we didnt' have a child together?" (Our kids are from a previous marriage) ound: ound:

As a matter of fact, we *DO* have matching outfits! That's only because I sew and scored some phenomenal Pucci fabric and made a dress and had a wee bit leftover so I made Gucci a Pucci dress/harness! But, we haven't worn them out at the same time. Hey! Maybe my husband's class reunion next week is the place to do it...since I now have the CDL stroller!?

I hope he doesn't contact a divorce attorney!!!!!!!! ound:

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Actually I think that's actualy a valid legal reason for Divorce..ound: ...matching dog/wife outfits. It's really messes a guy's mind up...like for years...ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara,
I have magnets but Jim says no to putting them on the lease!!! I had "havanes" license plate but then I got the lease car.... sigh! Yeah, he definetly wouldn't let me get the pink stroller let alone walk with me. His friends harass him enough about when are we going to get a real dog! I think if my mother in law saw me with a stroller she would faint too!

Amanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey I would love to see My Mother Out-Law hit the floor...can I borrow that stroller......Derek and Radar wanna have some mean fun......ound: 

Derek


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kara - you are so funny !!! ound: 

We actually have a dog stroller that we used a couple of months' ago when we went down to Key West. We take the "fast cat" down from Fort Myers and in order to take a dog on it, you must have them in a carrier. I thought no way was I going to carry a carrier (and I was sure my husband would not have wanted to with our bags), so I loaded Dani up in it and off we went. She loved it! It made her feel so much more secure with all the people and commotion going on, and it was much easier to manuver. Everyone who saw it originally thought I had an actual baby in it (why would I put a baby in a stroller that totally zipped closed??), and then upon closer inspection they said "oh look at the cute dog in there!"

I didn't get any weird looks at all (at least not because of the stroller!!)

It was great having it too as there was an area below where I could put her water bottle, treats, etc., to have with us at all times.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ound: ound: ound:

OMG! You guys are TOO funny!

I meant to say...I love the picture of the girls, Amanda! And the rolling backpacks sound awesome too! I bought a backpack, but it is more masculine, it is camoflauge...Derek, you can borrow it sometime! 

You get the "that's not a real dog" too??? I've had a few friends say that to me!

My husband does not KNOW about the matching outfits, I really don't have the nerve to dress up the same as her......he might *FAINT* and hit the floor on that one!

I'm sure I have NOT heard the end on the stroller! My kids haven't even seen it yet and I'm sure they will think I've lost my mind. hehe

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

RedHeadedGator said:


> Kara - you are so funny !!! ound:
> 
> We actually have a dog stroller that we used a couple of months' ago when we went down to Key West. We take the "fast cat" down from Fort Myers and in order to take a dog on it, you must have them in a carrier. I thought no way was I going to carry a carrier (and I was sure my husband would not have wanted to with our bags), so I loaded Dani up in it and off we went. She loved it! It made her feel so much more secure with all the people and commotion going on, and it was much easier to manuver. Everyone who saw it originally thought I had an actual baby in it (why would I put a baby in a stroller that totally zipped closed??), and then upon closer inspection they said "oh look at the cute dog in there!"
> 
> ...


SEE! That is what I think  It would make it SO much easier around the commotion. I don't have to worry about her getting stepped on and all the kids running around and people petting her constantly. I could put her back in it when she starts getting overwhelmed ( Or *I* get overwhelmed) And I have the little basket underneath for my purse and even the drink holder for my coctail!

I'm glad nobody laughed at you. I wonder if people will think we had a baby! LOL

What's even better, is that the Sherpa bag fits in it perfectly, so I can use it at the airport, too!

Derek, I'm going to email your wife and talk her into a stroller!  hehe.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jim is a total sucker for what the vet says.... He loves these little girls so much and wants the best care for them. So he hates when I put clothes on them. Belle is tiny and he took her to the vet for her 3rd check up. I came home and asked him how it went. Well the vet gave him a list of things to buy and with his personality, he took the list and went to the pet store. He bought everything. Belle had toothbrush, snow boots, coat, etc. lets just say Jim has no style so Belle was dressed ugly. But now to this day if there is snow on the ground he puts Belle in her coat before she goes outside. The last one is pink with a big rhinestone B on it! But Jim doesn't care just cares what the vet said.

I just need my vet to say Belle needs a stroller!

hehe... I like my mother in law but the last puppy discussion ended with her saying "Amanda if you bring anything else alive thru that door it better be a grandchild!"


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jim is a total sucker for what the vet says.... He loves these little girls so much and wants the best care for them. So he hates when I put clothes on them. Belle is tiny and he took her to the vet for her 3rd check up. I came home and asked him how it went. Well the vet gave him a list of things to buy and with his personality, he took the list and went to the pet store. He bought everything. Belle had toothbrush, snow boots, coat, etc. lets just say Jim has no style so Belle was dressed ugly. But now to this day if there is snow on the ground he puts Belle in her coat before she goes outside. The last one is pink with a big rhinestone B on it! But Jim doesn't care just cares what the vet said.
> 
> I just need my vet to say Belle needs a stroller!
> 
> hehe... I like my mother in law but the last puppy discussion ended with her saying "Amanda if you bring anything else alive thru that door it better be a grandchild!"


I think you need to call your vet and have them drop the hint that strollers are the way to go in "crowds"...so they won't get stepped on! 

I think its too funny your MIL said that! Nobody bothers us to have any kids, 7 is enough! We talked about it for about 5 seconds and decided hubby should get fixed 

I bet she's adorable in the snow bunny outfit!!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

A dog named Gucci, absolutely needs a pink stroller and a pucci print harness--- who could laugh at that? You're husband just needs to understand it's all in the genes. (the matching outfits - may be a little much- I laugh at human families when they do that)


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

You guys are so funnyound: 

It took me two years to convince my DH that we should have a little dog. We compromised with a Little dog with a Big name "Samson". And I had to promise that our next dog would be another GSD. Well, we have a little girl Hav on "order" and he now says our third dog has to be a GSD.

We were walking by the pet store and they had the pink strollers displayed outside. I just looked over and he pulled me down the mall muttering "no, no, no,no"ound: I can see where they would be great. We were at outdoor festival, and brought Sam. I had to carry him through the crowds because he was getting stepped on. A stroller would have been great.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
I think I could deal with a GSD. My husband wants a newfoundland.... ewwww drool!

I haven't gone as far as matching outfits but I confess I match hair ties to what I am wearing usually! Yeah, people notice!!!!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The matching clothes were not really meant to be worn at the same time! She's only worn the dress once. I haven't dressed up her up much lately.

Honestly, I don't think I could bring myself to wear matching outfits the same day!! Because I, too, have laughed at the "matching families"

Heck, we have twins and they refuse to dress alike!

However, I will admit that I sometimes DO match her hairbow to whatever color I am wearing! ***hangs head in shame***

Missy...You are too funny! ound: My husband named Gucci, and I think he picked a perfect name for the princess 

Kara


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

You guys are too funny!! I thought a stroller was a great idea--take them to the mall, in the stores, nobody knows its a dog, etc. But my DH also said--no way!!!! We'll see. He didn't want a purse bag either, but while Oscar is small he agreed it would be a convenient way for ME to carry him into the store! Big step for him. But Oscar hated the thing so we didn't get it. How do you get the dog used to going in the carrier things and liking them?

Marsha


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Kara I totally think you should get the pink stroller! You are so hilarious, I love reading your posts! Those doggy strollers are the greatest thing ever. When Kimberly met me at the airport with Lito for the first time, she was pushing him in a doggy stroller, and when his little head popped out through the top when she unzipped it, it was one of the best moments of my life :biggrin1: 

I was going to look into a running stroller like they have for human kids to sit in so that Lito could come on my runs with me. I wonder if they make ones for dogs?

~Kristin


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kara, I think you will be the hit of the reunion. Everyone will remember you were there. No one will laugh to your face, but who cares most will wish they had a Gucci. There was another thread a while back on strollers.

Everything should be pink with alot of sparkle.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh wait Kara, I just re-read your post and you DID get the stroller!

Good for you!

:whoo: 

If I had a girl Hav I would get her all pink stuff too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Debbie, Marsha, Kristin, and Sandy!

Now you can say you do KNOW someone with the pink doggy buggy! 

I bet they will laugh when I'm not looking, but oh well! I did read Shannon's post on the stroller..but saw she opted to send it back! I read it a few minutes before I ordered mine! ound:

The cool thing is, the Sherpa Bag fits in it perfectly, so I can use it in the airport too 

The DO make the running kind of stroller. They have a few nice ones at Amazon.

Amazon.com: Jeep Rubicon Pet Jogger Dog Stroller (Vintage Red): Home & Garden

Amazon.com: PetZip First Class 3-Wheel Dog Pet Jogger Stroller: Health & Personal Care

And maybe www.hunterk9.com has one?

I remember reading Kimberly has one! I wonder if anyone has ever made fun of her too? lol

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
I wouldn't let others decide if you should use it or not:drama:.I bet it's cute!If it will help you on the trip--take it and use it!Better for your husband to have a happy wife that people notice with a cute dog and a pink stroller,than a cranky tired wife from lugging all the stuff with a hairball stuck to her arm.That'll get you more attention.
ound:Besides,if it looks dumb or you feel dumb--make one of your kids actually push it!ound:Hey---you have young daughters!Just don't tell them your real motives:spy::biggrin1: 

Matching outfits?I wanna see!Take a picture Kara!hoto:Isn't that what Paris Hilton and all those have?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

well, I guess it's the PINK that does it.......

I think a doggy stroller is a good and save thing to have when going to crowds.... specially for older dogs it's good........

To be honest, it's kind a funny a stroller for a dog *grins*

But for our old granny Dinky it would be awesome to have!!!

You do know we want piccies


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

You're awesome Kara, thanks for those links!

I will look into those sporty strollers and run it by the hubby :whoo: 

Have a great time at your reunion!
~Kristin


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I have eyed the strollers too as I am sure there wold be times it would come in handy! For those whos husbands don't like the idea show them http://www.puppypurse.com/index.html and let them chose the one they would prefer to use! ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Good for you Kara! Girl, you sound just like me when I get something that my hubs or fam don't think is "necessary".....I start trying to justify why I want or need it...take if from me.....it won't do any good...just go ahead and ENJOY!! Please post a pic of the the Gucci Princess in her Royal Carriage!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Kara,
I have an all terrain stroller and the only person that has ever made fun of me is Melissa. LOL:biggrin1: 
The first time I used it, I made sure I walked around with Melissa right next to the stroller all afternoon. (well, until we almost got kicked out of the dog show because strollers were banned. hahaha)
I did buy a red one so it's gender neutral, since I have a boy and a girl. 
Cru is on the hefty side and I had carried him around at dogs shows before til my arms about fell off. Not to mention holding him in a sherpa bag standing in line at airports. That's actual what made me decide to just face it, I'm a crazy dog chick, and buy the stroller. If nothing else, it made the airport mess much better.
Also, we live in the country, so if I want to take both the havs for a walk and they get tired before I do, I just pop them in the stroller. 
It bumps up the workout a notch. SEE how PRACTICAL doggie strollers are?????? LOLeace:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Do they make strollers built for two?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

This thread is absolutely hilarious and delightful---Kara, you have made my day. You go girl! I love people who embrace life with fun, panache and style. And Mirabel, that puppy purse is a hoot. And I look JUST like the model! LOL This forum is just tooo entertaining, when I should be out walking my dog! ;-)


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Don't listen to those non-dog people, Kara! You're going to be so happy that you have a safe place to tuck Gucci away when she gets tired. 

Please share photos when you get back! We'd love to see Gucci's new limo! :biggrin1: 

Wanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kara, 

Push your pink stroller proudly!! I opted for a doggie rolling backpack thing instead, but Lincoln hates being stuffed in there, and with the dog + backpack, it gets so heavy that only my hubby can actually wear it without suffering injury. A stroller is the way to go! (Plus, maybe people will think its an infant and let you into non-dog friendly places!!)

Michele, 

I did see someone put 2 Havs in a doggie stroller at a show once - they looked quite happy in there together!! 

Jane


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara.

Not that I would wear the matching doggie outfits but you can make a lot of money selling them. People like Paris H would buy them up. Just a thought.

Heck as far a a doggie stroller there were times on vacation I wish I had a giant one for someone to push me in. LOL


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

is anyone familiar with the sherpa carrier on wheels? i have the carrier but coco is getting to heavy too carry around and stand i line. anyone know if the the handle and wheells are attachable so i could buy separate? i don't see many online and strollers are nice but i like the sherpa because it is airline approved. judith


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I win the prize for being the craziest.
I get a lot of weird looks and stares with 3 Lookout car seats in my car. I also have 4 dog carriers, rain coats, fall jackets and winter parkas, sweater for each of my guys, and an ATV stroller that can hold up to 70lbs! It can hold all 3! I can use the excuse I bought it for dog show! I still have not used it, but am sure when I do, people will be whispering! Can anybody top that! LOL! 

I do not have the license plate but have an I LOVE MY HAVANESE magnet for my car. I ended up talking it off, as I was getting too much flack!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

kara. i posted an earlier thread asking if anyone uses a stroller & to see if anyone would admist to it. I actually bought the same one you have, pink & all! But it was not big enough for both my pups so i returned it.
I think it could really come in handy!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Shannon,
I have the AT3. It can hold both of your guys. It has a alot of room. I got mine from Just pet strollers.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I just want to clarify that I do not own the "puppy purse". I just always thought they were hillarious. I even saw an ad once for them that showed a woman jogging with the poor puppy in one of those things.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I saw the same ad. I don 't use my bags or stroller unless I have to. Sometimes with 3, the bag comes in handy! They are great when you go to flea markets!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I have the carrier bags, the "puppy purse" just looks like someone put a handle on their dog and the dog is the purse haha.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Does your Little Hava purse carry the lipstick and the perfume......:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, I have that puppy purse AND a front carrier pouch AND a side arm bag AND one that I wear on my chest where the legs stick out and she hangs! Two of them were purchase out of necessity and the other 2 just to get some laughs!ound: Poor Bella!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks ladies for all your words of support/encouragement!  I do feel a tad less embarassed! ha! Derek, I'm glad I can give you a laugh...your day is coming, buddy....just wait til' we brainwash your wife! ound:

Anneks, The puppy purse is a hoot! Amy, I want to look like the model!  Although, I just can't decide if the puppy purse would be comfortable for Gucci. I usually take her in stores in my camaflauge backpack (note: do not buy this unless you have a small Hav! There is NO way it accomadates 22 lbs!) And nobody ever notices her. I had her in the grocery store yesterday and at Starbucks 

Dawna, I will steer clear of Melissa in the stroller!!

Shannon, I read your thread a few seconds before I hit the order button! Too bad they both didn't fit  Maybe you should look at the one Dawna has? hehe

Ifung, I think I'm just as BAD as you as far as buying doggie stuff goes, I just don't have the carseats yet...but they are on my list! Yet another thing my husband is trying to put the kabash on!! (we can all see who wins these arguments thus far! lol) Poor guy.

Judith, I did research the Sherpa roller. I almost bought it, but went with the medium standard bag. I'm curious to hear how people like it too. I did note that the measurements for that are slightly larger than the specs for the carry on bags, and my fear was, that it wouldn't 'give' a little to be placed under the seat like the standard sherpa, That was the only thing holding me back from buying it, because nobody could answer that question.

Maybe I should wear a pink dress and push around my pink stroller! Oh, and maybe a pink ribbon topknot for the Guccho princess? ound:

I think I may need to seek therapy!!

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well she's easy to influence anyway....how so you think I got her to Marry Me.....Brainwash away.....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Um, i just bought a 'puppy purse!'. OMG!! Whats happening to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

from the sounds of it we could all use group therapy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, I thought this was group therapy. ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess it is, huh? The only problem is we feed off of eachother and it makes MHS worse!ound: It's a lot of fun though, meeting people as crazy as myself. You can talk about your dogs til you're blue in the face and nobody thinks you're crazy. ..........I think?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> My husband named Gucci, and I think he picked a perfect name for the princess


 So, you can remind him that he started all this madness! Ha ha!

Yes, I have a doggy stroller, but I got mine in blue so I would be less conspicuous. (DH would have really given me a hard time for getting pink... and I had several males at the time anyway.) I use it on trips, and whenever I meet someone at the airport. It also gets a lot of use when puppies are young, so I can socialize them. Most people assume that there is a baby in there, and if I am trying to hide my contents, they can usually only see from the back 'window' (near my thighs) and puppies seem to always give themselves away.

Enjoy your stroller! They are soooo helpful! Sometimes you can even get away with taking a dog into places they wouldn't be allowed otherwise. Just keep a light blanket or something you can drape across the top or front for shade (or hiding).


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly-yours always looked so cute in that stroller!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sally, you just loved seeing a stroller full of little puppies. It wouldn't have mattered if they were in a brown paper grocery bag! Ha ha!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay, this has to be the funniest thread I've read! I think all Havanese breeders should be *required* to add to their contracts a few disclosures.

1. Beware, if you bring this puppy home, you will surely have 2 by the end of the year. Do you want 2 dogs???

2. Beware, if you bring this puppy home, you'll find yourself spending good money on the most unbelievable......front carriers, back carriers, side carriers, strollers (pink or camo), crates for 1, then crates for 2 (when the 
2nd Hav arrives), choices in walking harnesses & collars, car seats & seatbelts, and because life might be better for our Hav, the Havapartment.

3. Beware, if you bring this puppy home, you'll find yourself spending hours on a havanese chatroom discussinng "cling-on's" & the correct pony tail.

and 4th. Beware, if you bring this puppy home, your personality may change. Your family & friends (over time) begin looking at your differently!

Oh yeah...5th. You'll fly from Seattle to Florida & back in 11 hours to pick up your 2nd puppy! Here'a a picture of Maverick! I get him on July 31st!!

Thanks for all the advice & humor!

It' raining in Seattle today...go figure! Rudy doesn't like getting his feet wet!:lalala:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Brilliant!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
You are right on the money! As I said before, your new guy looks like a dollbaby!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

What I want to know, is how do you get the dog to go in the darn things and be happy? I can't even get Oscar in a plastic crate!:frusty: 

Marsha


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it depends on the dog. I only put Bella in the carriers, because she is tiny. She is content to sit in there for hours and hours. She is happiest being toted around. I know a lot of dogs that would not be too thrilled about that!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah Linda,
You know Brady who has ants in his pants and sitting still is not somthing he is too good at. I used a bag when he was a puppy, but that didn't last long. Nowdays, he wouldn't dream of cooperating for a bag. I can't imagine trying to confine him to a stroller. He could never sit still that long:frusty: .


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Sally, you just loved seeing a stroller full of little puppies. It wouldn't have mattered if they were in a brown paper grocery bag! Ha ha!


So true! Havanese puppies are adorable!







Watch me put one in my camera bag and disappear!	








PS-I'll leave you a photo.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Karen,
I didn't want to mention any names, but I was referring to Brady! LOL!ound: ound: ound:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Cindy - what a little cutie pie! Congratulations. The 31st will be here soon!! :baby: 

Marsha - What we always did was take a little treat and let them follow your hand in the crate, make them stay there and give them another treat, close the door and give them another treat and then ... RUN OUT OF THE HOUSE so you don't hear them cry (you can't give in to them as they are so smart)! Stay out for a little bit and come back home, let them out, give them big hugs and kisses, take them to potty, and maybe do it again. For us it usually takes just 2 or 3 days for them to be happy with the situation, sometimes less as they see our other dogs in the crate. Wait - that's what you need ... another Hav to keep Oscar company!! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane, I don't think it would work. Shelby like her own space, and if Kodi invades it, she growls at him :biggrin1:

Cindy, Maverick is a beauty. Love the name.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey do they make "Stackable" Havanese strollers??? You could have the "Half-Dozen Model" for those real long walks with the entire clan of Hav kiddies....ound: 

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was thinking of the double-decker Kitty Walk stroller. ound:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sure it can be the "Kitty Patrol" or "Cars for Cats"

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You all are TOO funny! ound: ound: 

But, heck...those would come in handy for many MHS'rs! I see the marketing potential!

haha

Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sure they would Kara. We could call them Glow Bows....what do you think???

I'm gonna do it.....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

"Glow Bows" are patented Now jsut so you are aware.....LOL....ound: 

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

A stackable stroller named glow bows? I don't get it? lol Explain to Ms. Blondeness! lol

Kara


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Cathy,

Hubby says we'll lose sleep before we get another dog! We'll see how he feels after a couple of weeks of not sleeping all night.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Kara, I would definitely laugh at you (hey, I love to laugh), but I think it's a great idea. We use strollers to lug our kids around (I wouldn't be without one in an airport when my kids were young), so why not for our dogs? I think the only reason people laugh is because they haven't seen dog strollers much and it is SO cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My--- this thread has made my day. We do not have strollers --yet-- but I love to be in the company of so many delightfully crazies--- much better than the real loonies out there. 

Kara, the best thing to come out of this thread is a retirement plan for you. :whoo: : Make those matching outfits and sell them--- in no time you will be hiring seamstress' -leasing a manufacturing plant- and coming up with adorable packaging and promotion (me and hubby can help with that ) for your Hav-a-couture.:flypig: 

Cindy, Maverick is just the handsomest little boy- he reminds me a lot of Jasper as a baby- We almost called Jasper "Rudy" but after the first day he just wasn't a Rudy. and with all the "Rudy- No's!" Rudy came out "Wuddy -no -Wuddy" tee hee. 

Forgive me--- I've been melancholy for the puppy stage lately- so here is Jas as a pup--- could it be MHS so soon? Cash is only 8 months. Then I would need the tripple stroller


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh he is PRECIOUS! Gosh, those pictures really make the MHS kick in'! LOL I may have to start researching the double strollers!eace: 

I am leaving tonight, so I will definately be back on this thread when I get back to let you all know how badly I was laughed at, or made fun of!

I'm fairly certain that my husband will instigate some type of public harassment about the stroller, in attempt to distant himself from the purchase of it! hehe.

Oh well, such is life!

Oh...I love the "hav-a-couture" idea!!!!!  I'll give it some thought!  That would be a pretty big undertaking! lol

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh My--- this thread has made my day. We do not have strollers --yet-- but I love to be in the company of so many delightfully crazies--- much better than the real loonies out there.
> 
> Kara, the best thing to come out of this thread is a retirement plan for you. :whoo: : Make those matching outfits and sell them--- in no time you will be hiring seamstress' -leasing a manufacturing plant- and coming up with adorable packaging and promotion (me and hubby can help with that ) for your Hav-a-couture.:flypig:
> 
> ...


Adorable photos!
Have a great trip Kara!
Sally


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Kara the "Glow Bows" are the Light Up Bows that you put on your Havs for night time walks.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, Yah..I saw that on a different thread after I posted!! I was confused there for a few! Cute idea! Maybe put some flashing lights on the stroller too, ehh?

Pink, of course!

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, Have a great trip and just go ahead and strut your stuff with that pink stroller! Like the song says...."Let's give em' somethin' to talk about!"


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

This thread is the best! I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. With all of the health problems Shadow is having these days, this was such good medicine for me. 

Kara, I hope your trip is wonderful and you get lots of adoring looks and wonderful comments when pushing your precious Gucci in her new pink stroller.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Have a Very Safe and Wonderful Trip Kara. We'll be wating for you when you get back.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Kara 
You are not alone . I will admit to having a doggie stroller as well . I have boys so ours is blue .. I think it is great but it is a little bulky and takes up more space in the car than I would like ..
My husband wanted nothing to do with it and I had to ask my brother in law to put it together for me . He is cool and thought it was a great idea as did my sister in law so 3 against 1 
I go not care the dogs love to ride in it and they are comfortable in it . I do fastened them in however so they do not jump out .
No one has actually laughed but I get alot of smiles and Oh how cute . 
People use them a lot in the desert so I am not an oddity down there ..
Both dogs are good walkers but in the desert - we walk a lot of hills and they get tired so they like to ride home . I also used it in the airport - it has been very handy .. My husband is still embarassed but who cares !!
Life is too short -


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Missy,

:baby: 

Those pictures of Jasper as a baby are soooo cute. What a precious face.
I think he has a great name--my grandson's name is Jasper. He just turned five.
One of his "grandmas" made fun of the name before he was born, but they kept the name anyway and I can't imagine him being called anything else.

Marsha


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Kara - Hope you have a wonderful time on your trip! Walk with the stroller proudly and with your head held high!!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Kara,

You go girl!:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: 

Can't wait to hear the report of your weekend. You always have such great stories that make me laugh. I just might join the stroller crowd, too. (Hubby is rolling his eyes) blue of course. Took Oscar into Wal-mart yesterday, which we've done everyday since he's been home, and the woman stopped us at the door and said, "No dogs". I'm sure they have a liability issue. If they let a puppy in, they'd have to let in a pit bull and then if someone gets bit---sue,sue,sue. SO....I figured I could get a stroller and sneak him in. I like taking him with us everywhere. My husband is like---this woman I married is really losing it!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

marbenv said:


> Took Oscar into Wal-mart yesterday, which we've done everyday since he's been home, and the woman stopped us at the door and said, "No dogs". I'm sure they have a liability issue.


Walmart is the toughest place to get in with an animal. You have to have a certified service dog.

Kara, Larry and I looked at a blue stroller today! I think we're catching stroller fever! :bounce:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey just get a really big back pack...shove yer hav in there.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, Kara is known as a stroller "pusher"!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

She's on the corner offering low cost Havanese conveyances....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Yes, Kara is known as a stroller "pusher"!


 You're so funny!! ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cosmosmom- having a stroller in the desert is a very good idea. That pavement can become hot as an iron. Besides, here in CA you see much stranger things :jaw: than a dog in a pink stroller.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome Home Kara, how was your vacation? Did you get to use your stroller? Pictures please.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, welcome back Kara and Gucci! Hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara--
Welcome back!:hug:
Hope you had a great trip!There's alot here to catch up on.......but we are dying to see pictures of your trip!:whoo::becky::whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you all SO much! And thanks to everyone that wished us a happy, safe trip before we left, I wasn't able to get back on to properly say farewell and thank you!

We all had a great time...I will say, taking a dog on vacation is much easier than 7 kids! lol, she was a cakewalk compared to their demands. haha.

I have alot of great pictures to share in the August photo challenge, and I'm HOPING my daughter has some of Gucci in the stroller (I think she does!)

The stroller came in SOOOOO very handy! Even my husband admitted it! Especially at the airport and at Cedar Point, the kids were throwing alot of their stuff on/in it that *we* would've normally been carrying...you all know how it is!

The little princess was in heaven at the Royal Park Hotel we stayed at (uber posh!!) I could not get her off the bed...In fact, I didnt' want to get off the bed it was SOOO comfy! lol, and she had a great time at Cedar Point. I couldn't bare to leave her in the cabin alone, so I took her in the stroller for a few hours. Although, MOST of the 2 days at Cedar Point I was in the cabin SICK w/ a vicious ear infection/vertigo, that I was diagnosed with the day before we shipped out.

Also, she did really well on the plane ride. The flight attendants were really very cool about her and they let her sleep on my lap for the flight, she just got a little scared when we landed, but that's about it.

She was a total *star* at hubby's class reunion at the park! She made friends with all the kids there, so that was great. I treated her with a Dorito, which she thought was the best thing ever. lol

Hmmm..and then we went to my SIL's house and did alot of boating, which she really enjoyed. She seemed perfectly content on the boat with the wind in her hair. I will get some pictures up on this month's photo challenge.

I am SURE everyone thought I was a crazy dog lady! We got SEVERAL comments and stares regarding it, especially at the airport and Cedar Point...and several people asked me if the stroller was just "for dogs". I think I inspired a few people to purchase one. haha.

But gosh, she did mat up pretty good on the trip having to wear the harness so much  It took me a good 2 hours to brush them out yesterday, because I didn't stay on top of her coat like I do when I'm at home, and this morning was bathtime  I think she is very happy to be home. She ran happy circles when we walked in, and slept most of the day yesterday (we were all exhausted).

Yippee! There really is no place like home 

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back. Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad you had a great time - cant wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Leslie, yes you are so right, in California, anything goes---especially LA, where I grew up. In Palm Springs and Palm Desert, especially, you see dozens of oh-so-chic ladies with their tiny dogs in strollers. Nor-Cal not as tolerant. Kara, would love to see pix & so enjoyed your account of the wkend.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome home Kara! Thanks for the update on your trip.....sounds like everyone had a great time! So glad to hear that Gucci did so well too! That's encouraging if I ever want to attempt to take Valentino with us. I agree with Deb.....pictures please! :biggrin1:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes, pictures please! We're so glad that you all had a wonderful time! Welcome home :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaayyyyy, Kara! You're back!! I knew it was sometime later this week. Glad to see you posting again. We missed you!! 

Cindy, your list of breeders warnings is hysterical! LOL So true, so true... 

I know hubby's brother and SIL think I'm a little nuts, but they just don't understand. They have a dog, an English Setter. I have always said, "No way will you see me buying coats and booties for my dog!" That is, until we got a dog. LOL They really are practical! In fact, I'm not at all ashamed of having them because I know they protect paws from ice and salt and keep the coat slightly protected so I don't have to spend 2 hours untangling it from all those snowballs the Havs collect. So there !

As to a stroller, though........... I dunno...... I think my family would totally disinherit me! LMBO I absolutely see the need for some to have one though and I say 'go for it!' . 

Can't wait to see more pics, Kara!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes---we missed you Kara!:grouphug:

You're back:dance:You're back:dance:You're back:dance:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww.... :grouphug:

What's funny is...yesterday, I tried to log on and the website was down  I was so bummed because I didn't understand why. LOL, I am FINALLY almost finished with the 849849 loads of laundry and back to normal! woo hoo! Coming back from vacation is ALOT of work. egads!!

I missed you all too!!!!! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome back Kara and Gucci!!! We missed you!!!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Me again! (Crazy Dog Lady)

I just got a PM asking to see the stroller pictures, so I thought I would post them here, and maybe in the August challenge. One of the pictures is taken at the airport (She was in the Sherpa Bag on the stroller) And the other few were at my husband's class reunion. She was SOOO extremely well behaved there, and even let alot of strange toddlers beat her on the head! lol, SOOO, mommy rewarded her with a Dorito! As you can see, she is mesmerized by this "oh so rare special treat" ound:

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, that stroller fits Gucci perfectly! She looks like a little quenn sitting in there.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Gucci is appropriately named!! She looks like a little diva in her pink stroller. I bet she has some personality. You can just see it. I think that stroller was great idea. I.m going to get one for Oscar , so I can take him in the stores with me. Glad you're back.

Marsha


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kara,
Thanks for posting the pictures. It looks perfect for Gucci, I love the last picture of her in the stroller. She needs to be a posted dog for havanese dogs, just too cute:whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
I love the stroller pix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The last picture is my favorite!Gucci has a smile on her face!Too cute!:becky:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Wonderful photos! Gucci looks very much at ease in her chariot, like a true little princess  

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She's adorable Kara!

Do you get many people asking if she is a Maltese? With her smaller size, lighter coat and the barrette on top, she does have a small resemblence to one.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm...I've only heard that a few times. Ironically, I think both incidences were at Petsmart on different days. Weird.

Most people will ask what she is. I think the difference betweens Havs and Maltese are really noticeable, but I suppose the majority of people not familiar with Havanese don't spot the differences as quickly!

I've become really good at detecting other Havs!

And at my husband's reunion, there was a man there who was a vet and he knew what Gucci was right away, so that's a good sign! lol

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Kara, I've been asked a few times if Nico is a Schnoodle. I don't think he bears any resemblance to a Schnauzer, a Poodle or a Schnoodle, but he's black, so no one thinks he's a Maltese or a Lhasa or a Coton and very few people I run into know what a Havanese is.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

I've been "told" about Oscar--oh, that's a shi-tzu or that's one of them there schnauzer's.:frusty: I just say, No, it's a havanese and they say, a habanese??

Most people have never heard of a havanese.

I saw a Maltese the other day, that was very big and I thought he was a havanese, so what do I know?? Guess I don't know what my own dog is supposed to look like!!:brick: 

Marsha


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amanda would know every tiny or major difference between a Havanese and a Maltese (since she has one of each)  I can usually tell by their face. But I've been wrong a few times guessing dogs to be Maltese, when they are some type of Maltese-mix! Which, I think is really COMMON in my area, along with the Poo/poodle mixes....I saw an add for a "cock-a-peek-a-poo" the other day and I just had to laugh!! ound:

Nico does NOT look like a sznauzer! Haha....not one bit like either to me! Nor Oscar!

I think most people just don't know alot about the toy breeds or assume every dog these days is some sort of designer dog. *sigh*

Kara


----------

